# error ath0: either local duplicate or up garbage [SOLVED]

## gnychis

Hey guys,

After a reboot I am getting a weird error trying to start net.ath0 which prevents it from starting:

```

Error: either "local" is duplicate, or "up" is a garbage."

```

Any ideas what this could mean?

Thanks!

George

----------

## gnychis

oh and on boot, it tries to start net.wlan0, which is no where in my rc list:

```

monster ~ # rc-update show

 * Invalid runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/.keep

 * Invalid runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/.keep

 * Invalid runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/nonetwork/.keep

 * Invalid runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/single/.keep

               acpid |      default                  

           alsasound | boot default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

            coldplug |      default                  

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

       foldingathome |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

              hdparm | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

               hplip |      default                  

               ivman |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               lircd |      default                  

          lm_sensors |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

         mythbackend |      default                  

            net.ath0 |      default                  

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                 nfs |      default                  

          ntp-client |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

              serial | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

              xinetd |      default           

```

I don't know what this has to do with the errors either.

I'd greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks!

George

----------

## gnychis

okay i used to have:

```

config_greece4life=("192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 up")

```

I removed the "up" at the end and it fixed it

----------

